
Ask HN: Non-English programming communities? - cproctor
I&#x27;m interested in studying programming communities whose dominant natural language is not English. This could mean the programming language and code is based on a non-English natural language, or that supporting text like comments, documentation, bug queues, support forums, etc. is not in English. I&#x27;ve found a few interesting posts [1,2] addressing this, but would love connections to communities or projects that are currently active.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.codinghorror.com&#x2F;the-ugly-american-programmer&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;softwareengineering.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;1483&#x2F;do-people-in-non-english-speaking-countries-code-in-english
======
gus_massa
I don't know the current situation, but you can try to look at:

* Ruby (not Ruby on Rails): The creator is Japanese and the main forum of the developers was/is in Japanese [https://www.ruby-lang.org/es/](https://www.ruby-lang.org/es/)

* Lua: The creators are Brazilian, I'm not sure if part of the initial development was in Portuguese. [https://www.lua.org/](https://www.lua.org/)

~~~
etiene
There's an excellent book about the software community in peripheral areas
that talks about Lua's development

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/coding-
places](https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/coding-places)

